# Very lazy hedgehog



## alexkargar (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello guys. So I have a extremely lazy hedgehog. She just sleeps all day. I have a 2x6 C&C cage for her. She has a wheel, play toys and everything. Her cage has a lot of running space and play space. But all she will do is sleep. Is there anyway to get her a bit more active?


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

During the day all they really do is sleep. I use to worry about my Percy too since he spends so much time sleeping in his sack. It's at night time that they really come out and do their wheeling. Have you noticed if your girl is active at night, wheeling, moving toys around ect..
You can take her out at night and have her run around a safe area. I wouldn't worry about her not coming out during the day though. She needs her day sleep.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

They just sleep during the day. That's normal. They are only active during the night. Or isn't she awake during the night as well? What's the temperature of the cage?


----------



## alexkargar (Feb 27, 2013)

Her cage temp. Is a constant 75 degrees Fahrenheit. At night she wakes up to eat drink, that's really about it. I marked a place on her wheel with sharpie a little line to see if I wake up in the morning and she if the line is not on top. He toys are usually always in the same place. Im getting a bit worried about how her weight will tend to increase without any exercise.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

You could put some flour on the wheel to see if she uses it, 'cause my wheel just goes back in it's old position when it's not in use so the line wouldn't work


----------



## alexkargar (Feb 27, 2013)

I just tried that, my wheel does go back to the same spot as well. Ill try the flour thing. It might of been the change of wheel too. When she was a baby she was tiny so I got her a medium wheel. Now that shes a bit bigger, I have a 12inch wheel. So that might of been her trying to get used to her new wheel. Thanks a lot for the information and help


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What type of wheel is it (brand)?

Larry from Carolina Storm Hedgehogs sells the best wheels, my hedgehog absolutely loves it they are really great


----------



## alexkargar (Feb 27, 2013)

Right now I have a comfort wheel. I am planning on getting the CSW though. I've heard it's great


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

My girl never comes out during the day - ever. I've got an odometer on the wheel and she runs a couple hours a night (down from over three hours). I think she's sleeping (or at least hiding) at least 20 hours a day, maybe more. When she's with me, she sleeps - in my shirt, in my lap . . .


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Until you get a CSW, you could try securing the Comfort Wheel to the wall of the cage, if possible (perhaps with twist ties or something...Nancy had a way to secure them with a doggy leash clip, but it's hard to explain without her picture). Perhaps the wheel is a bit unsteady and she doesn't feel comfortable climbing into it if it tips or wobbles at all. Also check how light it is in the room at night - some hedgehogs won't run unless they have absolute dark, and even things like a night light or streetlights or moon coming from the window can keep them from running.


----------



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

I am new to the hedgehog world mine is very lazy as well I'm hoping its because he is quilling also we are still working out the kinks in his cage layout haha 
I had to rearrange this cage every couple days example he has picked his bathroom in the corner I had the hide in so I had to move it and discovered if he doesn't like where you put stuff he will just go over and pee on it.... this includes in his food if you don't put it where he wants it *shaking head*


----------

